# Extended Crank on 17' Cruze 1.4 - Help Plz!



## erobrider11 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello folks,

Recently purchased a 2017 Cruze, 26K miles. I like how it drives! It had been sitting at the dealer for a while b/c of covid. It also has lots of rust b/c upstate NY. A few days after getting it I noticed that I would have trouble with extended cranking before starting. Specifically this happens in the morning when it hasn't started for a while and also when its hot (e.g. ran into store for 5 min and restart). A quick restart is just fine. It got to be pretty dramatic but threw no codes. I finally got it to replicate for a dealer and they ended up noticing low fuel pressure and replacing my fuel pump. Afterwards they claim fuel pressure is good but issue continues, but is a little better. The car always starts but will crank for a few seconds first sometimes. Tried a new battery but that didn't change anything (CCA were low according to dealer). Also tried a few rounds of fuel system cleaner. They also recommended a new fuse box b/c they noticed corrosion, this is in the mail. Any suggestions on what could be the problem? Super annoying, considering trying to return via NYS lemon law so I'm not stuck with a car I can't sell.

Any help would be much appreciated!

- Eli


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm assuming they checked the battery? I have had a very similar issue when I had a 2002 Oldsmobile Alero, turned out to be a weakening battery


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does new york have a lemon law for used rusted cars?

The car sounds like it was once a hurricane victim. 

Did you carfax?


----------



## erobrider11 (Aug 24, 2020)

JeremyHabetler said:


> I'm assuming they checked the battery? I have had a very similar issue when I had a 2002 Oldsmobile Alero, turned out to be a weakening battery


Yeah, said it needed a new one but when I replaced the issuie continued.


----------



## erobrider11 (Aug 24, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Does new york have a lemon law for used rusted cars?
> 
> The car sounds like it was once a hurricane victim.
> 
> Did you carfax?


Yeah was totally clean! I think the hurricane was just Syracuse NY winter. Yeah it does have a lemon law but I'm back in seattle... was hoping to get issue fixed.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I think GM warranties rust for something like 6 years or 60000 miles


----------

